# Incorporating Wordpress into ZenCart?



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Has anybody done this successfully? I'm not talking about creating a blog and linking to it from my store. I'm talking about actually incorporating it into the content area on a page within my website.

I found a ZenCart module that is supposed to do this, but before I install it (and risk screwing up my website) I'd like to get opinions from you.

Also, I'm open to other blogs besides Wordpress – as long as they can work within ZenCart.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

what exactly are you trying to do? 

What would be the difference between creating a blog and linking to it (and matching the look of the blog to the store) and incorporating it into the content area on a page within your website?


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Rodney said:


> what exactly are you trying to do?


To be honest, I'm not 100% sure. 



Rodney said:


> What would be the difference between creating a blog and linking to it (and matching the look of the blog to the store) and incorporating it into the content area on a page within your website?


The main thing is I don't want users to leave my website in order to read the blog. I want to keep my header, footer, and side cat navigation in place but just insert blog content.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

On my site, I keep the store, and blog in a different folder in the hosting server. 

Look and feel of both are the same throughout the entire store.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The main thing is I don't want users to leave my website in order to read the blog. I want to keep my header, footer, and side cat navigation in place but just insert blog content.


That's very easy to do. You don't really need to do any zen cart incorporating or integration

You just install the blog on your site. Say in a directory like /blog

Then you customize the blog "template" so that it matches the rest of your site exactly. Same navigation, same header, same footer, same everything. Wordpress is pretty easy to customize.

Then you just add the link to your blog to the navigation of the rest of your site and a customer will be able to easily navigate between the blog, the site, the store, and back and forth.

You can even put headlines from your blog on different pages of your site.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Just an update ...

I considered Rodney's advice, but since I change my category navigation often I realized that I don't want to have to edit the code for the blog page every time I do so.

So I installed the free module I mentioned and it must be pretty easy because I was able to do it with no problems – and that's no small feat.

If anyone is interested, the module can be found here: WordPress on ZenCart [woz_en] : S-page / We love WordPress&ZenCart


----------



## forume (Oct 12, 2009)

queerrep said:


> Just an update ...
> 
> So I installed the free module I mentioned and it must be pretty easy because I was able to do it with no problems – and that's no small feat.
> 
> If anyone is interested, the module can be found here: WordPress on ZenCart [woz_en] : S-page / We love WordPress&ZenCart



Can you give more details. I tried to install this mod and I found it very difficult and a little fustrating.

There were two files described in their instructions manual, which did not appear to be in the folders structure.


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have not used zencart, but I have incorporated both cubecart and wordpress into my website seamlessly. The best solution would probably be to create a website first, then individually code the css files for zencart and wordpress to match the website design. Check out my site in my signature to see what I mean.


----------



## forume (Oct 12, 2009)

I like how you've achieved the blog and shop combination. If I had designed my shop from scratch I too would have done something similar, but I'm using a template (only partially customised), and having to go through the other part of someone else's file seemed daunting. 

Queerrep mentioned a zen cart module which sounded similar to the "off the shelf" one I attempted to install... was called WOZ by Hira. I've since tried again without much more luck. I might just be better off rewriting the CSS files for wordpress!


----------



## wayneG (Dec 26, 2009)

Blogs are great things and search engines love them because they are original content which rates high on the SEO scale.

Wordpress is easy to use, however if you are not familar with PHP or using plug-ins, you will need help in modifing them.

What I do on sites is include rotating advertising that points only to my selling website. Works great, you get to talk about your designs and sell at the same time. Also has a positive impact on you search engine placement.

ZenCart is a simple free program or a more advanced storefront at a modest fee. However, do not expect strong support.

When making changes to you website always, always make a backup before making the change. With 35 years of web experience, I have learned that simple changes will cause total site failure.

Good luck,
wayneG


----------



## numinix (Oct 3, 2010)

I've created a tutorial on how to integrate Wordpress into Zen Cart in the Numinix forum. It is a step-by-step tutorial which allows you to display your Wordpress blog as a Zen Cart define page. Therefore you can display your Zen Cart header, footer with your blog only appearing in the content area of the page.

You will need Zen Cart 1.3.x for this tutorial but I will try and keep the tutorial up to date for the latest version of Zen Cart.


----------

